# Soccer Kicks and knees allowed In Pride 32 The Real Deal



## Ceddy81 (Oct 4, 2006)

Just wanted to if the NSAC is allowing these techniques? If not, how do you guys think Shogun will do against Randleman? I still feel that Shogun will whoop the Monsters but all over the place, but will this make it a less exciting fight?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Soccer kicks and knees are not allowed. Pride will follow the same rules as UFC that are set forth by NSAC. They will still have yellow cards to maintain the pace of a Pride fight. Rua is good but I think Randleman will win.*


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

same rules as ufc. but i also heard that the president of pride stated he wasnt going to allow elbows either for the fighters safety? i dunno:dunno:


----------



## Ceddy81 (Oct 4, 2006)

No elbows as well. Damn. Shogun will really have to work on his take down defense or sit-outs or he's gonna be trouble. But I guess that depends on which Monster comes to fight. Can't wait to see the card. I hope Joey Villasenor whoops Robbie Lawler.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah with no kicks and that shogun might have his hands a bit fuller. randlemans gonna wrestle him down for sure. but im sure shogun is training grappling like no other. randlemans game plan is gonna be the same that coleman used. but hopefully, no dislocated joints this time


----------



## Ceddy81 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah you're probably right. Randleman hasn't really evolved as a fighter over the years. But he still has great wrestling, GnP, and a nasty left hook. I actually think that Randleman has more explosive hands than Shogun. I'm still going for Shogun because he's a more versatile and complete fighter. Plus he does some crazy shiznit.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i think the yellow cards will presenst an immidiate difference between PRIDE and the UFC to the casual fans... i have to believe that people will enjoy seeing rules actually inforced!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

cabby said:


> yeah with no kicks and that shogun might have his hands a bit fuller. randlemans gonna wrestle him down for sure. but im sure shogun is training grappling like no other. randlemans game plan is gonna be the same that coleman used. but hopefully, no dislocated joints this time


no kicks? you mean no kicks to a down opponent... shogun is a standup muay thai fighter... these rules don't change his game in the least!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

pt447 said:


> no kicks? you mean no kicks to a down opponent... shogun is a standup muay thai fighter... these rules don't change his game in the least!


well stand up he can kick no doubt, but shogun has stopped quite a few fights with kicks in the 4point position.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

cabby said:


> well stand up he can kick no doubt, but shogun has stopped quite a few fights with kicks in the 4point position.


of course, but that doesn't imply that without that weapon, he's losing that much of his game. there are fighters who win because of the rules they fight in, and those who are so skilled they transcend those rules and can cope with any situation to come out on top. i believe that shogun is very skilled and will succeed under any rules. especially since we've seen randleman in both PRIDE and the UFC, and he fights the same, exactley the same, and boring and un-skilled no matter where! shogun will come out on top!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

pt447 said:


> of course, but that doesn't imply that without that weapon, he's losing that much of his game. there are fighters who win because of the rules they fight in, and those who are so skilled they transcend those rules and can cope with any situation to come out on top. i believe that shogun is very skilled and will succeed under any rules. especially since we've seen randleman in both PRIDE and the UFC, and he fights the same, exactley the same, and boring and un-skilled no matter where! shogun will come out on top!


perfectly said my friend


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

don't forget that Shogun can still use his superman punch to a downed opponent that he likes to use in his GnP. 

It does suck that it will be PRIDE-lite, but at least we finally get PRIDE in the USA. PRIDE has always been against elbows because they open up cuts the easiest.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah the superman punch kicks ass. can't wait till the 21st!


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

he will proably just adjust and kick to the body..it wont change his fight to much..and the bottom line is randleman will gas way before shogun does..


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

i bet 145 on shogun and will probably put more down before the 21st.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

when no soccer kicks allowed, there are no more downed opponents who will stay down... a down fighter on his back against a fighter standing above him can just stand up, he doesnt have to worry about a kick.. 

but anyways, i dont think that will change anything for shogun... u really think he can put randleman down? i think the ufc rules are actually worse for randleman, since no knees allowed in 4 points position...

the only fighter shogun has fought that his about randleman's size is quinton jackson.. and in that fight, rampage seemed to only care about defending, and i dont randleman is that kind of guy...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Split said:


> when no soccer kicks allowed, there are no more downed opponents who will stay down... a down fighter on his back against a fighter standing above him can just stand up, he doesnt have to worry about a kick..
> 
> but anyways, i dont think that will change anything for shogun... u really think he can put randleman down? i think the ufc rules are actually worse for randleman, since no knees allowed in 4 points position...
> 
> the only fighter shogun has fought that his about randleman's size is quinton jackson.. and in that fight, rampage seemed to only care about defending, and i dont randleman is that kind of guy...


i think it changes alot for shogun. he wins many fights with soccer kicks and stomps. he won his last fight in the 2006 owgp with soccer kicks. more than half his fights have ended in stomps and kicks. its his bread and butter. he still has one helluva high kick to the head tho......im sure he will do fine on the 21st


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*"The Monster is Back"*

Those were Randelman's exact words in a recent interview. He had lung surgery to remove the mold that has been growing in his lungs for the past maybe 4 years. He does underutilize his quick hands in favor of his wrestling. Something that Coleman has brought up and I hope his trainers have as well. I don't think Shogun can pull this one off. Randleman's weakness is his chin and Shogun rarely wins his fights by knockout but by being more aggressive and winning the decision. He will not be more aggressive than The Monster.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

pt447 said:


> especially since we've seen randleman in both PRIDE and the UFC, and he fights the same, exactley the same, and boring and un-skilled no matter where! shogun will come out on top!


I suppose you thought Randleman slamming Fedor on his head was boring? Or when he knocked out Cro-Cop with a left hook then proceeded to hammer fist his face to a bloody pulp? I can't wait for Randleman to own Shogun in about 2 minutes. Don't worry though, you will always be able to say it was a "freak injury" or a "lucky punch" or "stopped too early" or "Randleman is really a heavyweight so it wans't fair" or whatever other lame excuses you Chute Box fans can think of when your fighters get owned.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

stomps should still be fair game. Those alone will keep any of shogun's opponents uncomfortable as hell on their back.

thai clench knees and high kicks are all shogun needs to disassemble randleman. shogun's diversity is why he's my second favorite fighter ever- and he's going to give us all a little treat for pride 32.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

too bad. I really like the 4 point attack rules of pride. If they are not going to let them do it in the states then they should just stay in Japan.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> stomps should still be fair game. Those alone will keep any of shogun's opponents uncomfortable as hell on their back.
> 
> thai clench knees and high kicks are all shogun needs to disassemble randleman. shogun's diversity is why he's my second favorite fighter ever- and he's going to give us all a little treat for pride 32.


beautifully said


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Randyspankstito I totaly agree they should just fight in Japan. This will result in yet another different way of fighting. It could be interresting but I don't think it's fair when you take away a fighters strongest offense.

Are they going to fight in a ring or cage?


----------



## TheNerD (Jul 30, 2006)

Sydon666 said:


> Randyspankstito I totaly agree they should just fight in Japan. This will result in yet another different way of fighting. It could be interresting but I don't think it's fair when you take away a fighters strongest offense.
> 
> Are they going to fight in a ring or cage?



I have no sources for this... But I am pretty sure they will use the ring, becaus NSAC don't say you have to use a cage, and Pride will probably keep the show as similar to the original pride as possible.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

TheNerD said:


> I have no sources for this... But I am pretty sure they will use the ring, becaus NSAC don't say you have to use a cage, and Pride will probably keep the show as similar to the original pride as possible.


Definitely. Pride may have to change some rules but they will keep it as similar as possible


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Ceddy81 said:


> No elbows as well. Damn.


Who said no elbows? UFC allows it, the Florian/Sherk fight last night was pretty bloody because of one, so not sure why Pride wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Oct 7, 2006)

Shogun said:


> Who said no elbows? UFC allows it, the Florian/Sherk fight last night was pretty bloody because of one, so not sure why Pride wouldn't allow it.


PRIDE rules state "No elbow strikes to the head and face."


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah i'm pretty sure they will never allow elbows.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Pride doesn't allow elbows for the fact they can stop fights so quickly. Cuts open up in bad spots and bam, the fights over. Pride would rather see vicious knockouts over doc. stoppage


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Doh! I've watched a ton of Pride events and didn't really notice they didn't allow elbows. IMO, ramming a knee into a guy's head and neck area when he's on the ground is much more dangerous to a fighter's health than an elbow. However I can understand not allowing elbows in the context of preventing cuts. Blood and doctor stoppages don't make for great fights.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah at first I thought "what the hell?" Kick to the head on the ground, knees, but no elbows? Then it came to me, cuts are the dumbest way to stop a fight so it all makes sense


----------

